# Adopting 1 and 3 year old.



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

hi all....

As you can see we have been matched with two little blues.

Any advice would be great in terms of items to buy, parenting tips......any other tips or advice taken xxxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck   . Make sure you get lots of sleep now!!! Xx


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Law's - I have one little boy.  He loved trains and cars at that time as most boys do. He still loves his teddies and his collection is still growing.  Parenting advice - ask for help if you need it and take each day as it comes.  Good luck x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Amazing x so pleased for you on your bundles of blueness xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

We have done exactly this but double pink will respond properly later xx


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats hun.

We're linked to 2 blues so will look out eagerly for advice!! xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hdllo we're six months in. My tips / what works for me

Do a load of washing everyday first thing even if it's not a full one because something happens by day two where you've a thousand loads. 

On good days cook double and freeze. 

Don't worry about things like eating perfect health meals or hoovering early in just be with them. 

Let the older one regress  if they want and be a baby too. My eldest wore a bib and was spoon fed but six months in uses porcelain and adult cutlery.  She wore a nappy at night not pull up and hsd it put on the changing mat she's now dry night and day. It won't hold them back long term. 

Learn to pick them both up at once it's a life saver. I get my eldest on one hip then grab my youngest onto the other. 

Spend a lit of time the three / four of you at home your oldest is really likely to need it. 

Stick to a routine so they know exactly what comes next and so do you. Only alter one thing at once to start with. 

Introdue slowly and don't  do things till you and they are ready - don't be bullied by well meaning family etc. 

Buy puddle suits abd get out everyday for a walk or something.  

Enjoy and accept nothing happens over night xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Great advice diva x congrats troodles! Super exciting x


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Diva. Fab advice x

FMN only a potential link. Haven't seen CPRs or anything yet xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

troodles! It's a start x fingers crossed they are ok and link turns into a match xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Laws
We are linked to siblings similar ages. We are reading Preparing for Adoption by Julia Davis and it's very good. Also Margot Sunderland book but there's so much to take in I'm sure I won't remember any of it when it comes down to it. But its a great book, you've possibly already read that one. 

Went to an adoption training conference yesterday where Kate Cairns was speaking. One of the quotes really stood out for me so thought I'd share it: -
"Always put on your own oxygen mask before helping your children with theirs." 

I'm sure I won't always manage it but it does reinforce that we need to look after ourselves in order to care for children properly. 

I'm very nervous, worried, excited, sad for the children's loss, you name it, I'm feeling it!!!

Hope you're ok. 

GG xxxxx


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey GG

Thanks for the tips. Nice to see its not just me feeling all those things!!

Spent most of yesterday scrubbing the house, including cleaning both bathrooms with a toothbrush lol!!

SWs coming on Friday to talk about 2 blues so I've got time to clean again at least twice by then haha
Good luck xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I scrubbed our bathroom grout with bleach and a toothbrush but sws only actually looked at the bathroom for a second to literally check it existed lol the things we do. You'll all be great xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

They say the queen believes the world smells of fresh paint because everywhere she goes things are newly painted - I think adoption sw must think the world smells of bleach   
Good luck xxxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol Flash love it. I am currently saving and deleting photos off my phone because my phone is full.      that is a new one on my I've had the same memory card for my phone for 5 years  and no issue six months of motherhood and it's full. Get your hard drives ready ladies you'll need to xxxx


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice i am list wiriting ready for when im going to need it....
Thanks girls. will update you tomorrow hopefully when we have dates xxxx


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Hahaha Flash you're probably right!!

Good tip Diva ta. 

Good luck Laws, hope you hear something soon. 

We are expecting our ratification letter today or tomorrow and then SW is dropping blues' CPRs off, then her and the boys SW are coming to house on Friday to discuss them with us. 

Scary stuff!!

Xxx


----------

